# Standard Roamio Remote Repair



## bfwk122 (Jul 2, 2006)

Can anyone tell me if it is difficult to open the standard Roamio remote that comes with the unit to clean it out.. I was just told by the wife that there was accident and it got wet... Is there any tricks to opening it? Thank you very much... Bob..


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

bfwk122 said:


> Can anyone tell me if it is difficult to open the standard Roamio remote that comes with the unit to clean it out.. I was just told by the wife that there was accident and it got wet... Is there any tricks to opening it? Thank you very much... Bob..


If it's only water you can have her use a blow dryer on low to dry it out after removing the batteries. I have never had something fail due to water, not so much with wine. I have also used a dishwasher on my keyboard and ran my cell phone through a washing machine (twice by accident). Everything works when dried out. And having a spare is a good idea. I'm still using the cell phone.


----------



## bfwk122 (Jul 2, 2006)

I do have a spare, but my question is still not answered. I have cleaned many a remote and yes I understand water is not too bad, but I have issues with some of the buttons sticking and I want to make sure it clean and free from everything. I guess this is a hard question, as no one has been able to answer it, or it has not come up before. I really don't see where this unit comes apart?


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Look on youtube- some older tivo remotes are shown, and I would expect this works in a similar fashion. Screw inside and clips around the edge.


----------



## leswar (Apr 14, 2005)

I haven't opened a Roamio but very near broke the battery cover trying to slide it off
(like all the other TiVo remote control covers that slide). Finally came here to learn one must pull the battery cover off and away (the corner of a credit card under the notch works better than my old finger).

I have opened my Premiere XL Glo-Remote.. using strips of old credit cards to wedge
into the seam between the top and bottom while squeezing the bottom to gain separation between the two. Less chance of damage than a small screwdriver or butter knives or artist pallette tools (have used these on other remotes).

Roamio remote has an indentation on the back center upon removing the battery cover. Is that a hidden screw or plug? Don't know.

Here are links to a guy that fixed his dead TiVo slider remote Maybe you can gain insight on the way he removed its cover. Hope it helps


----------



## bfwk122 (Jul 2, 2006)

Thank you very much for all suggestions, but this remote is different from all the video's shown. I don't see any hidden screws and on the back of the remote is looks as if there is rivet and no screw. Thank you all for help we will continue to see if we get any other suggestions..Thanks..Bob..


----------

